# Hello, again.



## Monadnock (Jan 2, 2006)

After a little break I've come back to MT under a new name. In my past MT life I was known as MisterMike so if you've come across any of those posts don't hold it too much against me 

I train in several arts, Aiki Ju Jutsu, Karate, Kobu Jutsu and BBT so I'll do what I can to add to discussions pertaining to those areas.

Thanks, again,
Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back Sir. I coulda sworn you did Kenpo.
Sean


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks TOD.

Yes, up until about 2 years ago, yes. 10 years of Parker Kenpo. 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Back Sir
Terry


----------



## green meanie (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 2, 2006)

Glad to see a return.


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back to the forum!  

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 2, 2006)

Good to have you among us again!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Back Sir!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Back Mike 

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Good to see you back Mike!  What does your new user name mean?

MJ


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome back, Mike.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 3, 2006)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Good to see you back Mike! What does your new user name mean?
> 
> MJ


 
It is from the Abenaki Indian language meaning, mountain that stands alone. Mt. Monadnock is about 4 miles from my house in NH. It is also the name of my school (Monadnock Dojo) 

Mike

**Adding another thank you for all the warm welcomes


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 3, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> It is from the Abenaki Indian language meaning, mountain that stands alone. Mt. Monadnock is about 4 miles from my house in NH. It is also the name of my school (Monadnock Dojo)
> 
> Mike
> 
> **Adding another thank you for all the warm welcomes


:ultracool :supcool: That's very cool!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 3, 2006)

> It is from the Abenaki Indian language meaning, mountain that stands alone. Mt. Monadnock is about 4 miles from my house in NH. It is also the name of my school (Monadnock Dojo)


 
I just assumed it was from the collapsable baton.  

Welcome back,

Lamont


----------



## still learning (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and have fun the sites.........Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome back..I wonder if the people who run the Monadnock Corporation are aware of what their name means???


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 4, 2006)

Aloha and welcome back Brother.

V/R

Rick


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 4, 2006)

A monadnock is a geomorphologic term describing a particular landform.  A monadnock is a mountain or rocky mass that has resisted erosion and stands isolated in an essentially level area. Also called *inselberg*.  The landforms are common in areas that have been glaciated....


----------



## Cujo (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome back Mike, I look forward to your posts.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome back to the land of insanity!


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 6, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Welcome back to the land of insanity!


 
Birds of a feather...


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome back, Mike.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome back, Mike!


----------

